
Mondrian and JavaScript - jmduke
http://vart.institute/mondrian/index.html
======
peterfirefly
My favourite Mondriaan picture is Gray Tree:

[http://acdn.architizer.com/thumbnails-
PRODUCTION/ac/4f/ac4f2...](http://acdn.architizer.com/thumbnails-
PRODUCTION/ac/4f/ac4f2c7ae66c3d6440be7c1bfa8bca2f.jpg)

Very different from the stuff that he's famous for.

------
rmckayfleming
Might be interesting to bring up the Piet esoteric programming language:
[http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/piet.html](http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/piet.html)

------
hnriot
I'm glad the author got it right about green, but I was surprised not to find
any explanation for those who aren't up on their art history.

------
huskyr
Last year we had a competition in the Netherlands were people could submit
digital recreations in code of Mondrian's 'Victory Boogie Woogie'. Quite a few
interesting submissions over here:
[http://elegant.setup.nl/#inzendingen](http://elegant.setup.nl/#inzendingen)

------
CmdrKrool
I did something quite similar once, though with canvas instead of tables:
[http://www.dl.unospace.net/mondrian/](http://www.dl.unospace.net/mondrian/).
I think part of the fun after making a simulation like this is to get silly
with the parameters, so crank those sliders but be prepared for your browser
to lock up :)

------
ukoki
Nice! I made something similar a long time ago — create your own Mondrian
painting through the medium of Tetris (warning: sound you can't turn off and
bad graphics): [http://www.kongregate.com/games/pete205/mondriaan-
tetris](http://www.kongregate.com/games/pete205/mondriaan-tetris)

------
jplattel
Past year there's been a competition organized by Setup where people could
enter algorithms for generating art like Mondrian:
[http://elegant.setup.nl/](http://elegant.setup.nl/) (It's in Dutch though..)

------
clement75009
I also did a Mondrian painting generator last year. Fun subject to play with.
[http://www.clementpigeon.fr/mondrian/](http://www.clementpigeon.fr/mondrian/)

------
masswerk
Hmm, maybe use something like a fractal algorithm? At least Mondrian is about
the disposition of weights and space as it may be found in natural grown
structures, like trees ...

------
Igglyboo
OP: institute is a tld now? Seems really obscure.

~~~
delluminatus
There are a lot of new TLDs with that property (obscurity). For instance,
.camera, .moe, and .plumbing. For other examples, consult the wiki:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_top-
level_dom...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_top-
level_domains)

